# Piraya



## RHOMBEUS (Mar 18, 2003)

Decent sized. Very nice Piraya.


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

Im confused , are you trying to sell them is that why You are posting them in this section ?


----------



## Demon Darko (Jan 28, 2007)

Very nice piranha you got there dude.


----------



## RHOMBEUS (Mar 18, 2003)

CrazeeJon said:


> Im confused , are you trying to sell them is that why You are posting them in this section ?


Not for sale. That would in be the buy and sell section. This is in Piranha Discussion. Just wanted to show one of my prized p's. Enjoy.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

might want to ask a mod to move it to the picture section. Nice P's though


----------



## xeloR (Jan 2, 2009)

Nice fish! How long have you had it? What size tank/ filtration are you running? Can we get some full tank shots?


----------



## RHOMBEUS (Mar 18, 2003)

AS fan said:


> might want to ask a mod to move it to the picture section. Nice P's though


Wasn't aware that they had to be posted in picture section. I see pics on here quite often. If they must go to pics would a mod please move them. Enjoy.


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

Nice collection you got there !


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

thats one thick muthafucka


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

how big is that Piraya? Have you had him for 10 years like ur rhom.


----------



## T-wag (May 21, 2009)

nice looking P...what is the substrate u are using?


----------



## mechanic_joe (Dec 4, 2003)

That is an awesome looking piraya !!!







Have you ever thought of putting him on natural gravel? I had a six incher on natural gravel and his flames damn near glowed. Great pics, thanks for posting


----------



## RHOMBEUS (Mar 18, 2003)

the_w8 said:


> how big is that Piraya? Have you had him for 10 years like ur rhom.


About 7 years. Raised him from 3" or so. Around 12-13" now. In 75 gallon tank. Black gravel. Just moved him over from natural to black. I personally like the black better.

Thanks for the comments.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

RHOMBEUS said:


> might want to ask a mod to move it to the picture section. Nice P's though


Wasn't aware that they had to be posted in picture section. I see pics on here quite often. If they must go to pics would a mod please move them. Enjoy.
[/quote]

it doesnt have to be in the picture section its just there isnt really anything to discuss about it so thats usually where the pictures go is all. still nice looking P's.


----------

